# Musica anni 80!



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Raccolgo qui la splendida musica anni 80!!!!!

Iniziamo:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=p-_6J03UCxs


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

FABIO CONCATO: FIORE DI MAGGIO

Tu che sei nata dove c'e' sempre il sole 
sopra uno scoglio che ci si puo' tuffare 
e quel sole ce l'hai dentro il cuore 
sole di primavera 
su quello scoglio in maggio e' nato un fiore. 
E ti ricordi c'era il paese in festa 
tutti ubriachi di canzoni e di allegria 
e pensavo che su quella sabbia 
forse sei nata tu 
o a acsa di mio fratello non ricordo piu'. 
E ci hai visto su dal cielo 
ci hai provato e piano sei venuta giu' 
un passaggio da un gabbiano 
ti ha posata su uno scoglio ed eri tu. 
Ma che bel sogno era maggio e c'era caldo 
noi sulla spiaggia vuota ad aspettare 
e tu che mi dicevi guarda su quel gabbiano 
stammi vicino e tienimi la mano. 
E ci hai visto su dal cielo 
ci hai provato e piano sei venuta giu' 
un passaggio da un gabbiano 
ti ha posata su uno scoglio ed eri tu. 
Tu che sei nata dove c'e' sempre il sole 
sopra uno scoglio che ci si puo' tuffare 
e quel sole ce l'hai dentro il cuore 
sole di primavera 
su quello scoglio in maggio e' nato un fiore


----------



## Old blondie (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Lessons in love*

Bellissima canzone!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi piaceva tanto anche questa:


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3YDBwyZIy7M


----------



## Old blondie (24 Febbraio 2008)

...ma anche questa è indimenticabile:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8bOLkPbPCbk


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Febbraio 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0qTOkUPlGk&feature=related


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (24 Febbraio 2008)

*George Harrison*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJvxjcY3Xcc&feature=related


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> ...ma anche questa è indimenticabile:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8bOLkPbPCbk


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Glli anni buoi*

della musica secondo me... Ve beh me ne vado...



























ps sarò buona, salvo Madonna e i Cure. E Vasco...


----------



## Old Alex70 (24 Febbraio 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpFmEvdJjvw

giusi, bei tempi...12/13 anni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








buongiorno tesò...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0qTOkUPlGk&feature=related


Non la sentivo da una vita! Grazie!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> della musica secondo me... Ve beh me ne vado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Per MK:


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4Xl4vl3fZ34


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Per MK:
> 
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4Xl4vl3fZ34


 






Grazie Giusy, ho sempre apprezzato la professionalità di Madonna, e la trovo anche molto bella. Nonostante il suo 1.60 scarso...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Febbraio 2008)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Grazie Giusy, ho sempre apprezzato la professionalità di Madonna, e la trovo anche molto bella. Nonostante il suo 1.60 scarso...


ehy, che hai contro le donne alte 1.60?!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






























Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Maybe one day - Creatures*

...questa me la ricordo solo io?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09sX6_Fdvxg

Bacio!

P.S. Il mio primissimo (infelice) filarino...


----------



## Old Alex70 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...questa me la ricordo solo io?!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09sX6_Fdvxg
> 
> ...


io la ricordo benissimo...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Ma la migliore...*

...per me resta questa:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQtlrBziyzI

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Febbraio 2008)

*...e anche questa!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUJeUAmfr6w

Bacio!


----------



## Old Alex70 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...per me resta questa:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQtlrBziyzI
> ...


quando hai parlato di filarino mi è venuta subito  in mente e la stavo postando anche io...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












anche per me la migliore di george michael


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ehy, che hai contro le donne alte 1.60?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io niente... faccio parte della categoria!!!!


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Giusy*

Per te, anche se non so se rientri negli anni '80...

Ma per la migliore dei Cure (mannaggia non riesco ad andare al concerto, UFFA!!!!!)


http://www.youtube.com/v/HY7wuV_C1oI&rel=1


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Febbraio 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow8rsycBQ54&feature=related






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtMneNhLFl0






prodotti da: PorcoloMusic


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2008)

*ahahahahahah*

Air mi hai fatto ricordare quando andavo in discoteca con le amiche e aspettavo mezzanotte per ascoltare e ballare qualche pezzo rock... Io quasi sempre l'unica donna sulla pista...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Ragazzi, che meraviglia!

Per Porcolo: 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=MiuimDNlyuQ


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Per Mk:


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=yPudiBR15mk

PS: Non so se ti piace.....


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Per Alex:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8-3jf3Vj850


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Per Mk:
> 
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=yPudiBR15mk
> ...


 
Bruce sì, questa canzone... ehm...

La mia preferita è THE RIVER.

Comunque grazie!


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Non è degli anni '80...*

...e per questo mi scuso con Giusy ma...gliela dedico...quindi mi perdonerà. Vero Giusy?
Airforever


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Mitici i Duran!*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=RrlyB8dEt9c


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...e per questo mi scuso con Giusy ma...gliela dedico...quindi mi perdonerà. Vero Giusy?
> Airforever


Quale canzone Marco?


----------



## Old Alex70 (24 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Per Alex:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8-3jf3Vj850


ragazza tu mi conosci!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














ciao, devo andare....pranzo fuori con mia figlia....


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Febbraio 2008)

*OPSSSSSS*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Quale canzone Marco?








  Sorry, non ho fatto il copia e incolla. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Comunque è questa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klWluYoa0_8


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sorry, non ho fatto il copia e incolla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> ragazza tu mi conosci!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao tesò!

Buon pranzo!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=GE5M1Or__io


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Questa mi piace particolarmente*

Chi se la ricorda? Io l'ascolto prima di ogni volo, un po' come un portafortuna.
Marco

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHuhrilXp40&feature=related


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Chi se la ricorda? Io l'ascolto prima di ogni volo, un po' come un portafortuna.
> Marco
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHuhrilXp40&feature=related


Che carina!
Un amico me la dedicò un pò di tempo fa..... chissà perchè!

Per voi, i mitici....

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SFbDhbl3QPY


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Ancora:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LiABmaH6LLE


----------



## Old blondie (24 Febbraio 2008)

Negli anni '80 ero una fan di questo gruppo......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1rEci8ZYhU


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> Negli anni '80 ero una fan di questo gruppo......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1rEci8ZYhU


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=52wuwbJGC_c

E' considerata una delle più belle, anche se secondo me ce ne sono delle migliori....


----------



## Verena67 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> quando hai parlato di filarino mi è venuta subito in mente e la stavo postando anche io......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ehhh noi ragazzi della stessa generazione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io niente... faccio parte della categoria!!!!


 
ah ecco perfetto, pure io 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  Nelle botti piccole...ci sta comunque un sacco di vino! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old Airforever (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Aprite il link*

Aprite questo link e poi aprite anche quello segnalato dall'autore: è molto bella questa canzone anche se forse rattrista un po'.

http://www.gemboy.it/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=2557&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ah ecco perfetto, pure io
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























E nelle botti alte?


----------



## Old Alex70 (24 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E nelle botti alte?


ci sta più vino?


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> ci sta più vino?

























Può essere!
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4

Ehmmm... complimenti al cantante.... anche se preferisco i mori....


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Alzate il volume!!!!!!!

E' una delle mie canzoni preferite.... 


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=wtx6ymfl-h8&feature=related


----------



## Old Alex70 (24 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Alzate il volume!!!!!!!
> 
> E' una delle mie canzoni preferite....
> 
> ...


ai tempi anche una delle mie....


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Ho dimenticato i Simply Red:


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lbQl14tJIWM&feature=related

Ora smetto, altrimenti andrei avanti per tutta la giornata!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Per me la regina è questa:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=_UtPFSc1bcE&feature=related

Ok, vado.....
A dopo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> della musica secondo me... Ve beh me ne vado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meno male che anche chi ha vissuto la sua adolescenza in quegli anni riconosce che non sono stati granché e, aggiungo io, non solo dal punto di vista musicale...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

*!*

Ne ho trovata una che mi piace!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=_-RdAzkKlXY


----------



## Verena67 (24 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E nelle botti alte?


 
pure! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   (io sono assolutamente bipartisan su questo argomento)

Besos!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ne ho trovata una che mi piace!
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=_-RdAzkKlXY


Bella Persa!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anche questa:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4IbPGxYWS_k


----------



## Old blondie (24 Febbraio 2008)

anche questa...fa molto disco anni '80:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNNfAuMq-M0







(non c'è l'icona ballerina??
lo smile infermiere è il più dance che ho trovato...!!)


----------



## Old Alex70 (25 Febbraio 2008)

fenomeno anni '80....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX5VLMQeBuk


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> fenomeno anni '80....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX5VLMQeBuk


Bello quel film...


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meno male che anche chi ha vissuto la sua adolescenza in quegli anni riconosce che non sono stati granché e, aggiungo io, non solo dal punto di vista musicale...


Straquoto. Anni tristissimi Persa. Beh ma io ero "fuori moda" anche a 15 anni...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Febbraio 2008)

che bella la musica anni 80


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

E vai con la musica!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arUqoKjU3D4


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

Un'altra donna simbolo degli anni 80!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C6AXnnjgqI


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

E queste due?
Indimenticabili.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyl5DlrsU90

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShN8UIk5-mw


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

Ma voi ve lo ricordate Patrick Swayze?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO4I7i2mSAI


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

E stavamo lì.... dimmi dimmi...
non ti senti come....al cinema....

mentre la tv .... diceva....
mentre la tv.... cantava....
bevila perchè....
è Tropicana yè!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma voi ve lo ricordate Patrick Swayze?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO4I7i2mSAI


Non ricordavo che avesse anche cantato.
E tu l'hai visto in quel film bellissimo in cui interpreta un travestito?


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ricordavo che avesse anche cantato.
> E tu l'hai visto in quel film bellissimo in cui interpreta un travestito?


Nooooooo!!!!
Ma che film è?
A me piace Swayze.....


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

Ed ora su le mani!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrdShjy53Y8


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

E dopo aver ballato.... questa:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAn8lu3C9IE


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

Che film è quello che si vede nel video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjt0av-GWak


----------



## Old Alex70 (26 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ed ora su le mani!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pippo fa la pizza, pippo fa la pizzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Old Alex70 (26 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che film è quello che si vede nel video?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjt0av-GWak


non ricordo il titolo, ma lei è figlia o figliastra di un miliardario e lui uno sportivo che, mi sembra ha un incidente sportivo e non lo fanno giocare....un casino, ma non ti sei persa niente tesò....
ps:buonasera


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> non ricordo il titolo, ma lei è figlia o figliastra di un miliardario e lui uno sportivo che, mi sembra ha un incidente sportivo e non lo fanno giocare....un casino, ma non ti sei persa niente tesò....
> ps:buonasera


Buona buona sera tesò!
Sto ascoltando i Culture Club!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3u3HQtv61M&feature=related

Come è colorato questo video!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Nooooooo!!!!
> Ma che film è?
> A me piace Swayze.....


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=l_-CR8Umy6w&feature=related

Lo riconosci?
Il film è stupendo ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E questa è la scena finale
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=3QlTvlt-xoQ&feature=related



http://it.movies.yahoo.com/w/a-wong-foo-grazie-di-tutto-julie-newmar/index-136121.html


----------



## Old Alex70 (26 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Buona buona sera tesò!
> Sto ascoltando i Culture Club!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3u3HQtv61M&feature=related
> ...


immagino ricordi questa....bella....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT5ndfXXJTM&feature=related


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=l_-CR8Umy6w&feature=related
> 
> Lo riconosci?
> Il film è stupendo ...
> ...


E' quella vestita di bianco che guida?


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> immagino ricordi questa....bella....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT5ndfXXJTM&feature=related


Yes! Bella.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E' quella vestita di bianco che guida?








Avevo visto il film la prima volta in tv e avevo perso i titoli di testa e per tutto il film ho continuato a domandarmi chi era perché "lo conoscevo..." ...è eccezionale e anche gli altri e il film divertente e commovente!


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avevo visto il film la prima volta in tv e avevo perso i titoli di testa e per tutto il film ho continuato a domandarmi chi era perché "lo conoscevo..." ...è eccezionale e anche gli altri e il film divertente e commovente!


Persa, e mi sai dire che film è quello nel video di Phil Collins?


----------



## Old Alex70 (26 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Persa, e mi sai dire che film è quello nel video di Phil Collins?


te lo cerco io....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Persa, e mi sai dire che film è quello nel video di Phil Collins?


Lo so che può sembrare incredibile  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ma non lo so


----------



## Old Alex70 (26 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo so che può sembrare incredibile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e ci credo! è un film di serie c....


----------



## Old Alex70 (26 Febbraio 2008)

il film si intitola "due vite in gioco" tesò


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> il film si intitola "due vite in gioco" tesò


Grazie Alex!
Ero curiosa....


----------



## Old Alex70 (26 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Grazie Alex!
> Ero curiosa....


un paio di indizi, google e il gioco è fatto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




prego...


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Nooooooo!!!!
> Ma che film è?
> A me piace Swayze.....


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ho trovato un uomo che NON piace a tutte e due...


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2008)

*Giusy*

Dimenticavo THE SMITHS.... e non dirmi che non li conosci che mi viene da piangere...

http://www.youtube.com/v/Z2bVm-rr3OM&rel=1


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dimenticavo THE SMITHS.... e non dirmi che non li conosci che mi viene da piangere...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/Z2bVm-rr3OM&rel=1


Mk non piangere.... ma non li conoscevo!
Grazie comunque, è una bella canzone!!!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2008)

Se avete il Sky..Canale 705.
Ore ed ore di video anni 80 non stop.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se avete il Sky..Canale 705.
> Ore ed ore di video anni 80 non stop.
> 
> 
> ...


Il Paradiso!!!!!!


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2008)

*Dimenticavo*

http://www.youtube.com/v/1P1k9qrH9_c&rel=1


A proposito di sensualità.... Un mio amico diceva che ballare è quasi meglio di...

Beh non è che sia così d'accordo...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/v/1P1k9qrH9_c&rel=1
> 
> 
> A proposito di sensualità.... Un mio amico diceva che ballare è quasi meglio di...
> ...


Magari il tuo amico trombava un casino..ci aveva fatto l'abitudine  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Magari il tuo amico trombava un casino..ci aveva fatto l'abitudine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

















   può essere, non eravamo così intimi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















beh io l'abitudine non me la faccio mai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e meno male...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> può essere, non eravamo così intimi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' come il sushi  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... 'na droga...

Buscopann


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' come il sushi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Febbraio 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s0cMvKJqb0

Bella....


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Febbraio 2008)

L'avevo dimenticata!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co8P6fN732U


----------

